

Just how much power does a Tesla Model S produce? - todsul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVmdr5nUArQ

======
tonteldoos
For the metrics among us: ~316kW. To compare, a 5th generation SL 55 AMG
(supercharged 5.4L V8) puts out 369kW. Them's a lot of power!

